# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Is Justin Amash going to run for senate?

## angelatc

Sorry - I hate to spam my own blog, but I can't get the video to embed here, so rather than give liberal Tim all the hits, I thought I'd at least direct you there.

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...or-senate.html

There are two video there, long and probably only interesting to Michigan political wonks.  But Amash's name comes up twice as a probable (not possible  - probable!) contender for Levin's seat.

The second clip is a long time Republican pollster and he seems pretty sure that Justin will make the run.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

I sure as hell hope he will!!

LIKE this page up!!
https://www.facebook.com/DraftJustin...ref=ts&fref=ts

----------


## Michigan11

It's a tuff debate in this forum on this subject, but imagine living in Michigan for the past 30 freakin years. The GOP was in lock down, and the candidates promoted were so lousy it was hard to find anything worth getting excited about as republican voter. It was always an Obama vs. Romney or McCain situation. The further you go back you can see the unions power and decline, by voting in anything with a (D) next to a name. Our last governor governerd during the biggest decline economically speaking in the states history. Elections in this state were always tilted in this way, two candidates, one with a (D) in which the (D) voters would always support, one with an (R) in which republican voters would say well it's better than the (D), but I guess I will "try" and make it to the polls. 

The last time the (R)'s were excited was Ronald Reagan for Prez, and even the (D)'s voted for him. 

The state has been run into the ground over the decades, yet after such a horrible (D) governor, we got a horrible (R) governor, what made the (D) voters stay home or vote for the (R), or what made the (R) voters come out in such numbers? 

Justin Amash doesn't come accross as the other (R)'s and he's not rich like DeVos, he is what many mainstream voters would see as a true independent, while republicans would see a true conservative. This is something that would excite people, if Justin Amash were to run. 

The state leans dem, then leans repub, depending upon circumstances. Yet when and if you excite the republican base, they and the independents, and dems will come. 

I hope he runs because this is not Minnesota, or Kurt Bills, this state is alot different than Wisconsin, but similar to what we see nationally. Conservatism along with personality goes a long way towards winning, and I know if Justin runs he will win this.

----------


## supermario21

Did Kurt Bills ever have an energized campaign? Amash is a national icon.

----------


## ItsTime

I will back him if he does.

----------


## angelatc

> It's a tuff debate in this forum on this subject, but imagine living in Michigan for the past 30 freakin years. The GOP was in lock down, and the candidates promoted were so lousy it was hard to find anything worth getting excited about as republican voter. It was always an Obama vs. Romney or McCain situation. The further you go back you can see the unions power and decline, by voting in anything with a (D) next to a name. Our last governor governerd during the biggest decline economically speaking in the states history. Elections in this state were always tilted in this way, two candidates, one with a (D) in which the (D) voters would always support, one with an (R) in which republican voters would say well it's better than the (D), but I guess I will "try" and make it to the polls. 
> 
> The last time the (R)'s were excited was Ronald Reagan for Prez, and even the (D)'s voted for him. 
> 
> The state has been run into the ground over the decades, yet after such a horrible (D) governor, we got a horrible (R) governor, what made the (D) voters stay home or vote for the (R), or what made the (R) voters come out in such numbers?


I don't think Snyder is horrible.  He isn't one of us, and I'm certainly not enamored with his never-ending plans to raise taxes, but he is what the Democrats needed to vote off-ticket.  He is a moderate.  

Granholm was horrible.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> I don't think Snyder is horrible.  He isn't one of us, and I'm certainly not enamored with his never-ending plans to raise taxes, but he is what the Democrats needed to vote off-ticket.  He is a moderate.  
> 
> Granholm was horrible.


Snyder is still better than a lot of Republican governors. He got right to work passed and rejected an Obamacare exchange.

----------


## Brett85

I hope he doesn't run.  It would be a bad idea for him to give up his house seat when we only have two or three liberty candidates in the entire house.

----------


## Michigan11

> I don't think Snyder is horrible.  He isn't one of us, and I'm certainly not enamored with his never-ending plans to raise taxes, but he is what the Democrats needed to vote off-ticket.  He is a moderate.  
> 
> Granholm was horrible.


Yeah I know what you mean, we could have done much worse, considering Grandmole as our last governor, who deserves that title for sure. He's just not someone I would support and get excited about to come to vote for, but he is better than Grandmole. The passage of the RTW was great. I think a real conservative is possible to elect, as long as its a great candidate with personality that doesn't have alot of baggage, like Amash. When is the last time the state has had someone like an Amash running state wide? I can't remember anyone

----------


## Todd

> I hope he doesn't run.  It would be a bad idea for him to give up his house seat when we only have two or three liberty candidates in the entire house.


my point exactly.  What is it with people that think the Senate is > than the House?

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> my point exactly.  What is it with people that think the Senate is > than the House?


Senate = 100
House = 435

Senators can filibuster, Congressmen can't
Senators represent an entire state, Congressman represent approx 600,000 people
Senators vote on political and judicial appointees, Congressmen don't

----------


## mad cow

> Senate = 100
> House = 435
> 
> Senators can filibuster, Congressmen can't
> Senators represent an entire state, Congressman represent approx 600,000 people
> Senators vote on political and judicial appointees, Congressmen don't


Bird in hand = Two in bush.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> Bird in hand = Two in bush.


In this case it's bird in hand = 4 in bush

----------


## angelatc

> my point exactly.  What is it with people that think the Senate is > than the House?


The speculation isn't whether he should run.  It is whether he will run.

Assuming you didn't watch the video - the pollster mentions that Amash is on a winning streak.  He ran for a seat in the state senate that he wasn't supposed to win, and he won.  He ran for a seat in the federal house which he wasn't supposed to win, and he won.  The pollster says it's pretty easy to envision Amash looking to continue that streak, especially since he doesn't have any important committee assignments in the House.  Those same assignments are the reason that the pollster says that Mike Rogers won't run.

----------


## KMX

He has a new twitter account for senate 2014

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Found this:




> Liberty for All, a libertarian super PAC, says it’ll put “six to seven figures” behind Justin Amash, should he run for Senate next year.
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/corner...res-robert-cos

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Can he run for his House seat and the new Senate seat at the same time?

----------


## Michigan11

> Can he run for his House seat and the new Senate seat at the same time?


I don't think he can do that. At what point would he announce I'm curious if he were to run for this US Senate seat? You or anyone have any ideas? 

I can't imagine anyone worthwhile or competitive actually running for this seat besides him either. That is what I've been waiting to hear of as well.

----------


## Brett85

> He has a new twitter account for senate 2014


Amash does?

----------


## compromise

https://twitter.com/Amash4Senate

It's a fan-made account.

----------


## EBounding

I think Justin's the only Republican that could be competitive.  I just hope Levin isn't planning to run for Governor.

----------


## PaleoPaul

At his age?

----------


## erowe1

> my point exactly.  What is it with people that think the Senate is > than the House?


Is there any doubt that Senate > House?

I don't even see him giving up his House seat as that big of a deal even if he loses the Senate race. He's still going to be out there, with the same talents and intelligence, plus experience in Congress. I could see him taking Armey's place at FreedomWorks or something. Whatever he does it will be good.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Snyder is still better than a lot of Republican governors. He got right to work passed and rejected an Obamacare exchange.


Actually, he hasn't rejected OBC exchanges and is actively pushing for them. He's got the HMO and insurance money in his back pocket and is using it to get the house speaker to rally other republicans to support this destructive plan. He's a fascist and only went along with RTW because it fell in his lap.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I think Justin's the only Republican that could be competitive.  I just hope Levin isn't planning to run for Governor.


No chance, he's retiring from Senate because he doesn't have the stomach to keep campaigning for office even tho he'd likely get reelected quite easily.

----------


## angelatc

> I think Justin's the only Republican that could be competitive.  I just hope Levin isn't planning to run for Governor.


He's too old.  He'll be 80 in 2014.

----------


## angelatc

> I don't think he can do that. At what point would he announce I'm curious if he were to run for this US Senate seat? You or anyone have any ideas? 
> 
> I can't imagine anyone worthwhile or competitive actually running for this seat besides him either. That is what I've been waiting to hear of as well.


Well, if you would watch the video......sigh.

Actually, I wish someone would watch it.  I don't have sound on my laptop, so I can't watch it again.  I saw it on TV, and I thought they said something like the only way he could run for both seats was if someone nominated him to run at a convention or something.  I was hoping to get some clarification.

----------


## sailingaway

> Well, if you would watch the video......sigh.
> 
> Actually, I wish someone would watch it.  I don't have sound on my laptop, so I can't watch it again.  I saw it on TV, and I thought they said something like the only way he could run for both seats was if someone nominated him to run at a convention or something.  I was hoping to get some clarification.


Definitely we need clarification so we can do what we can to arrange for that to happen.   I'll watch it later in the day if no one does before.

----------


## Uriah

http://reason.com/blog/2013/03/11/ju...sible-senate-r

----------


## Uriah

http://www.detroitnews.com/article/2...CS02/303110418

He is "considering" it. 




> "I don't think any of the names that are being tossed around have quite hit the spot for most Republican voters or for most voters in the general election," Amash said. "People both within the Republican Party and within the general electorate are tired of the pro-corporate welfare, anti-civil liberties Republican. I think we need to stop running on the past."

----------


## TaftFan

If he runs, at least we know we have Massie with the contingent of Labrador, Yoho, Stockman, etc. They can introduce bills for Rand.

----------


## Michigan11

> Well, if you would watch the video......sigh.
> 
> Actually, I wish someone would watch it.  I don't have sound on my laptop, so I can't watch it again.  I saw it on TV, and I thought they said something like the only way he could run for both seats was if someone nominated him to run at a convention or something.  I was hoping to get some clarification.


Well I've tried to watch the vids, they are not playing for me and I have good internet. Any youtubes possibly? Either way, if he runs, forget the house seat anyway in my opinion. He needs to go all in for the Senate or nothing.

----------


## KMX

> https://twitter.com/Amash4Senate
> 
> It's a fan-made account.


gotcha, thanks

----------


## Uriah

> Well I've tried to watch the vids, they are not playing for me and I have good internet. Any youtubes possibly? Either way, if he runs, forget the house seat anyway in my opinion. He needs to go all in for the Senate or nothing.


Direct from source,  part 1 and 2.
http://video.wkar.org/video/2341517079/

----------

